# Photo Contest With Prize - Ends June 1st



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Best Natural Shot: HR Sha Kitt









OMG clean white horse!

Best Moment Between Horse and Rider: Fiery Dancing Rebel








He was such a sweetheart....I wonder what happened? lol

Best Foal: Fiery Dancing Rebel








Everybody loves a newborn foal.

Best Senior Shot: Short Stop








Shorty (the white horse) reminding Rebel (the chestnut) who's the elder.


Best Action Shot: Little Orphan Annie and I









Best Funny Shot: Little Orphan Annie








Annie smiling for the camera.


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

*Natural w/no tack - Command Bux 2010 Dunalino Stallion*


----------



## savyrose (Apr 10, 2012)

Best natural shot: Lotto running through the buttercups 










Best funny shot: Brownie flipping her hair


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

*Best Natural Shot w/no tack - Command Bux Dunalino Stallion*



kuecktr said:


>


Sorry, I know I already posted this photo.. but I found the "Larger" version of it and thought it was better  Everyone has some very nice photos on here! It's so much fun looking at all of them!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice shots everyone! Keep posting them out! Plenty of time to submit before the contest closes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are mine! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) *Best Moment Between Horse and Rider*: Me and my boy 








2) *Best Action Shot*: Me and Buzz again 








3) *Best Foal*: My first baby ever... I miss her so much.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Best Natural Shot: Two week old Hennessy









Best Moment Between Horse and Rider- Henny and I meeting for the first time









Best Foal - Sleepy Henny









Best Mare and Foal - My cutie patootie 









Best Funny Shot - Henny mid-pee. "Watchu lookin' at?" His mother's face is priceless!


----------



## taken4walk (May 11, 2012)




----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

Best moment between horse and rider
This is my daughter and her 3 year old paint Cupid. Sadly we lost Cupid due to complications from aspiration pnumenoia.










Senior shots
This is our senior mare Cheyeene, she is 36 years old










Natural shot
I just love this picture of Elmo in the snow. He was another abounded horse that we took in when no one wanted him. Sadly Elmo passed away this feb due to old age and underlying health issues that where from him being starved and mistreated.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Best Natural Shot- These pictures should be of your horse in all their natural glory, no tack.









Best Moment Between Horse and Rider - This is a shot capturing the relationship between horse and rider.
I was 14 or 15 years old here.








Best Foal - Who doesn't love babies??
Bug an Paint/Walker Mix Filly about 5 to 6 months old









Best Senior Shot - Giving the seniors out there a chance at the spotlight.
22 Year old Mustang Mare retired Barrel horse









Best Mare and Foal - Show us the bond that mom and baby have.

Best Action Shot - Best photo of you and your horse in action. Must be under saddle.









Best Funny Shot - A photo captured in a really funny moment.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

can i enter more than on epic for a category?\


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

*My Entries*

Best Natural Shot - Mudpie & Cisco










Best Moment Between Horse and Rider - Sage, 2010










Best Senior Shot - Sage, 2006 (24)










Best Funny Shot - Mudpie


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Ooooh, I gots one!! 

Best Moment Between Horse and Rider:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Best moment between horse and rider....








Best action shot...


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

skyhorse1999 said:


> can i enter more than on epic for a category?\


I'd like only one pic per category, but you can enter in as many categories as you like. =)


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

taken4walk said:


> View attachment 98140
> View attachment 98138
> 
> 
> View attachment 98139


Very nice shots! Can you specify which categories you are entering each into? Thanks! =D


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

How old do the seniors have to be?


----------



## taken4walk (May 11, 2012)

top left horse and rider, top right horse all natural and bottom is funny picture! sorry can't figure out how to put words to photos.......i'm new


----------



## Hayleaoryan (May 21, 2012)

Natural: Aspen, 8 month old Arabian colt.











Moment Between Horse And Rider: Meeting 3 day old Casper for the first time.












Foal: 4 Day old Casper, white marking looks like California.











Mare And Foal: Spirit and Casper.











Funny: Feeding Montana cheesy popcorn, she loved it and made faces.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Sounds fun! 

Best Action Shot: Moonie and Me


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Best natural shot: Bo and Queen








Best Foal: DJ


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

*Contestant*

best Natural shot: This is my American Warmblood Chloe. I know she has a bridle on but this is her running around naturally..


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

*Contestant*

Best Moment between rider and horse: This is Chloe and I when she was 3 in the fall of 2011 I trained her myself to be a completely tackless horse even when everyone said I wouldn't be able to.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Natural Shot- These pictures should be of your horse in all their natural glory, no tack.

My two girls in spring…. Prada and Kazz










Best Moment Between Horse and Rider - This is a shot capturing the relationship between horse and rider.










Best Foal - Who doesn't love babies??

Baby Kazz










Best Action Shot - Best photo of you and your horse in action. Must be under saddle.










Best Funny Shot - A photo captured in a really funny moment.

Kazz Being a dork in the rolling pit


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome photos everyone! I will be posting the results tonight after looking over them all! I'll announce tonight the winners. =D


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Results are in! Sorry it took so long!! All the winners, please message me with your picks of pictures you'd like put into your banner! Please include at least 3 to choose from.

Thanks everyone for participating!! =D

*Best Natural Photo:
*1st - Savyrose
2nd - Kayella
3rd - Jumper399

*Best Moment Between Horse and Rider:
*1st - Tejas
2nd - BarrelBunny
3rd - PintoTess

*Best Foal:
*1st - Jody111
2nd - Armydogs
3rd - Horses4Healing

*Best Senior Shot:
*1st - Leapoffaithfarm
2nd - Horses4Healing
3rd - Spotted_Image

*Best Mare and Foal: 
*1st - Kayella
2nd - Hayleaoryan

*Best Action Shot:
*1st - BarrelBunny
2nd - GymkhanaPrincess7
3rd - Jody111

*Best Funny Shot:
*1st - Mudpie
2nd - Hayleaoryan
3rd - Spotted Image

*Best Overall Pic: *Tejas


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay!! Thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

